# New Guy



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

JerseyTA said:


> Just signed up here after reading a bit. Anyway, I got my 09/10 Never Summer Legacy R board a few weeks ago and got to use it all week up in the Poconos. Got to say it's the best board I have been on and have gotten lots of compliments on it. I just had one question, can you wax the top of it with a traditional paint wax, ie car wax? Im just trying to keep the top mint as long as I can lol


i wax mine with car wax on top


----------

